# Pic Request, 330 Mystic Blue w/ Natural Brown Int.



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Anyone have pics of this color combo yet...? Mystic Blue with Natural Brown Leather Interior, 330Ci preferably..


----------



## Homer123 (Jan 14, 2004)

Northwest Automotive Leather
[email protected] 
Check these guys out. They're manufacturers of custom aftermarket leather interiors. Their interiors for BMW's run about $695us. They offer over 500 leather colors, AND they have Alcantera as well.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Homer123 said:


> Northwest Automotive Leather
> [email protected]
> Check these guys out. They're manufacturers of custom aftermarket leather interiors. Their interiors for BMW's run about $695us. They offer over 500 leather colors, AND they have Alcantera as well.


 And what the :nono::nono::nono::nono: did that have to do with the poster's question?


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> And what did that have to do with the poster's question?


Yeah, what he said...! ( Although I did check out the link )


----------

